# DIY Bowl/Tank Cover



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Just wanted to show how I made a mesh cover for Blizzard's bowl.
I cut Plastic Canvas in a circle and a long strip to go around. Using white yarn I sewed the strip to the circle. Voila! a mesh cover!
Blizzard hovered near to watch the whole process.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Great idea! That lid look reaalllyy good! Now that he's got a cover on the tank, you could fill it with more water to give him some more swimming space ^^ Are you aware that bettas need heaters?


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Yes Bettafish15 I have a heater on order from eBay...


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Okey! ^^ That really is a fabulous idea, you could do all sorts of designs with yarn on it.


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Yes I was gonna put a wavy plant on it but I'm not really good at needlepoint. I only sew if I have to. LOL I prefer crochet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very creative. I like it!!


----------

